# Native Ultimate 14.5 Propel review



## Seatmech86

I bought the NW Ultimate 14.5 Propel at Fairhope Boat Company. Picked it up Monday. I have been waiting to post a full review because it was a demo boat and I have had some issues. The hull, rudder and other attachments are still in great shape but, the drive unit is an issue. Its only due to the design flaw in the mounting bracket that they did fix with the Gen II by making the whole top shell a solid cast. The torque induced on the bracket caused it to wallow out the holes around the mounting screws. FBC and P-Cola K&S hooked me up with a new bracket but I still have to get the stainless screws out of the cast aluminum.

Previous forum reviews stated it would not be a good open water boat but I disagree but intend to be cautious and tread softly. The first mod will be a high pitch angled spray skirt on the bow along with a handy dandy hand op bilge pump. 

It is 14'7" long 30" wide along with their tunnel hull design with out the drive unit it still paddle just as smooth as my Pescador 12. Its stand-upability is good, not as good as the Mariner but it'll do. The seat is very comfortable and we'll have to see how it does in this summer

All in all good yak, any questions just give me a shout.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sweet been curious about that model keep us posted !


----------



## azevedo16

Cool bought,a mariner today and love it!


----------



## Seatmech86

Did you buy it from P-cola Kayak and Sail?


----------



## azevedo16

Yes


----------



## Seatmech86

Well then, I just missed you I was there a little later that day getting parts for my Ultimate.


----------



## acpoweradapter

Have you taken it in the gulf yet? I'm lookin at the 14.5 solo but have been wondering how it handles that water compared to a bay or river.


----------



## Seatmech86

I have not gone to the Gulf yet however, I did take it out to the bay just inside the pass with a pretty rough sea state. I submerged the bow with the sea skirt on in launching into the waves and didn't take on a drop but when I brought it back in I took a wave over the stern and ended up with a couple of gallons. I was able to try out my handy dandy hand-op bilge and it made light work of it. Basically if youre just dealing with big rolling waves youll be fine but I stayed away from anything cresting.


----------



## stoshb

Took my U14 out through the surf last summer while in Destin. I do have the front and rear skirts. And, for full disclosure, I am a tad un-athletic :whistling:

While the boat was wonderful beyond the breakers, its a different story in the breakers.

Was unable to get out without assistance to get through the breakers, and then I always had some water inside to deal with.

Coming in always resulted in a sinking at the last minute. That puppy can fill faster than you can blink. Then the real work begins. Would not want that to happen in deep water.

One time we even tried going out the Destin pass before hitting the waves at the end and turning back. The boat did what it was supposed to do, but just was not fun to sink it at the last minute when a small wave came over the side and we had been successfully fighting the big waves in the pass.

I really like my Ultimate, but am going to have to get something else, if I want to go through those waves.


----------



## Seatmech86

Well if you like the Propel drive then you might look at trading up for a mariner, which are self bailing. The homeade skirt on mine does work wonders and the hand pump I have works well enough for anything over the back or sides.


----------



## Yaksquatch

It doesn't have scuppers so DO NOT take it in the gulf!!!

That's great looking boat by the way, aught to KILLER on the flats!

Alex


----------



## Seatmech86

Yes the U14 is a killer on the flats, the Mariner does have scuppers though.


----------

